# Lesser known violin concertos



## TudorMihai

There are many Violin Concertos out there that are rarely performed or not many people know of them. We'll talk about them here. Here are a few examples.

Miklos Rozsa - Violin Concerto, Op. 24 (1953-1954) - First Movement





Second Movement





Third Movement





John Williams - Violin Concerto (1974)


----------



## TudorMihai

Another Concerto that I've recently discovered, Pettersson's Violin Concerto No. 2 (1977-1978)


----------



## Art Rock

I can really recommend EJ Moeran's violin concerto (unfortunately deleted from YT).


----------



## TrevBus

Two I just recently discovered and one I have had for some time now.
Vagn Holmboe #2, op. 139. On a recent Dacapo release of 3 his concertos. Orchrestra and Viola the other 2. Need to listen to more but like all of Holmboe's works, well done.
Herzogenberg's Violin concerto in A major. Little known gem.

Wiren's Violin concerto op 23. Caprice label. I have had this for years. Not sure if it is played much but if not, then it should.


----------



## nightscape

The John Williams concerto is one of my favorite for the instrument. I know a lot of people don't take him seriously when talking about his non-film work, but he has a great bassoon concerto and horn concerto as well. His Elegy for Cello and Orchestra is a marvel too.

The second movement of his violin concerto is terrific.


----------



## TudorMihai

Another obscure concerto that I've discovered today: Joachim Raff's Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 161 (1870-1871)


----------



## Forte

That channel seems to have lots and lots of obscure violin concertos with sheet music! ^


----------



## moody

Jeno Hubay : Violin Concert,Op.99.
H.w.Ernst. Violin concerto, Op.23.
Joseph Joachim. Hungarian Concerto,Op.11.

This is all great virtuoso stuff,but as crazy as it seems Paganini's concerti don't get played that much.


----------



## GreenMamba

TudorMihai said:


> Miklos Rozsa - Violin Concerto, Op. 24 (1953-1954)


For those interested, this piece was adapted for Billy Wilder's film The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes (which itself could be considered lesser known).


----------



## rrudolph

I just listened to Weill's Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra Op. 12. Great piece with areally nice xylophone part in the middle.


----------



## Radames

I like the Tubin 1st violin concerto. The Reynaldo Hahn violin concerto is very obscure for some reason. I heard it live in Montreal a few years ago - the concertmaster Richard Roberts played it. I had never even heard of it before. I wrote him a note thanking him for doing it. Then I found a recording on amazon.uk.


----------



## Tristan

Vieuxtemps' 2nd is something I don't come across often; I really liked it.


----------



## Radames

Oh - I forgot the Albert Dietrich violin concerto.


----------



## TrevBus

Radames said:


> Oh - I forgot the Albert Dietrich violin concerto.


I have been meaning to buy that CPO cd. What I have been able to hear of it, sounds really good.


----------



## superhorn

Other rraely heard violin concertos worth hearing : Ferruccio Busoni (I hve the SONY recording with 
Joseph Szigeti but this may be hard to find ) , Carl Nielsen , Hans Pfitzner , Nikolai Myaskovsky ,
Richrd Strauss (an early work ) , can be found in the classic EMI Kempe/Dresden set with Ulf Hoelscher as soloist .


----------



## Guest

Hyperion has an ongoing series of Romantic Violin Concertos, in parallel to their Romantic Piano Concertos. The series includes mostly lesser known works from the period. I have the Stanford recording, and enjoy it.

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_3


----------

